# This is a doozy!!



## Coyote (Nov 2, 2021)

Bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Bike friday new world tourist silk Like new condition Roloff hub Upgraded components Ridden less then 5 miles Frame size sm Color robins egg Delivery avail extra charge $3500 or BEST OFFER



					newlondon.craigslist.org


----------



## olevince (Nov 2, 2021)

He probably meant to put a decimal after the 5 and mistakenly put the comma after the 3.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 3, 2021)

THIS is a "DOOZY",  where the original term came from, Duesenberg cars.


----------



## sworley (Nov 3, 2021)

olevince said:


> He probably meant to put a decimal after the 5 and mistakenly put the comma after the 3.



Eh, likely not. That 14 speed rear hub is about $1300 alone. I wouldn't buy it but to someone looking for a traveling bike that would be hard to beat.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 3, 2021)

Nice little sleeper bike.  Great wheelset.  Craigslist might not be the best place to sell it


----------



## Boris (Nov 3, 2021)

mickeyc said:


> THIS is a "DOOZY",  where the original term came from, Duesenberg cars.
> View attachment 1506884



Thanks for making me look this up, but here's what Merriam-Webster has to say about it:
_Lots of people think the word doozy comes from Duesenberg, the name of a now-defunct car company that some say produced the finest American cars ever. It's a good story, but it doesn't fly chronologically. Doozy_ was first recorded in the form _dozy_ in eastern Ohio in 1916 — four years before the Duesenberg Motor Company began manufacturing passenger cars. Separating _doozy_ from the fancy cars even more is the even older adjective _doozy_ meaning "stylish" or "splendid." That word dates back to 1903.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm corrected.


----------

